# Archbishop Thomas Cranmer



## Steve Owen (Mar 19, 2006)

Tuesday is the 450th anniversary of the martyrdom of Thomas Cranmer, Archbishop of Canterbury under Henry VIII and architect, under God, of the English Reformation in the reign of Edward VI.

His 'recantation' immediately before his execution is one of the most dramatic events in Church history.

For a brief article, go to 
http://www.e-n.org.uk 
and click on *The martyrdom of Archbishop Thomas Cranmer, March 21st 1556.*

Martin

[Edited on 3-19-2006 by Martin Marprelate]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 19, 2006)

A true hero of the faith indeed!


----------



## Bryan (Mar 19, 2006)

Interesting, I read through his story in Foxe's Book of Martyers again this week. 

Bryan
SDG


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 19, 2006)

Lambeth Palace Library Image of the Month


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2006)

Would we all have such courage if the time ever calls.

Thank you for that reminder.


----------

